Is pinboard.in still being supported? - iamharshkumar97
======
mtmail
What makes you think it isn't?

~~~
iamharshkumar
I had read some reddit thread where they said developer was not responding to
emails. Also its twitter feed is filled with US Politics.

~~~
mtmail
The founder is also on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=idlewords](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=idlewords)
and quite a character with twisted sense of humor (nice words while others
might call that off-putting). Just send him or support@ a test email and raise
the concern.

(I run a small SaaS and could swear some of the support emails we get are a
test to see if we answer at all or maybe measuring how long we take).

